# C++ Projekte in NetBeans



## TuxTux (31. Jul 2008)

Neues Probelm wenn ich mit NB ein Projekt in C++ anlegen will kommt immer eine Fehler Meldung 
	
	
	
	





```
Choose "Using an existing makefile" if you use an already existing makefile to build your code. Choose "Using a makefile generated by a configure script" if you run a configure script to generate the makefile you use to build your code.
```
.
Bis jetz habe ich mit NB nur Java Programme geschrieben und da gab es keinerlei Probleme!
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?
Danke.


----------



## Kim Stebel (31. Jul 2008)

ja welche option hast du denn gewählt?


----------



## TuxTux (31. Jul 2008)

Daskommt wenn ich 
	
	
	
	





```
C/C++ Project From Existing Code
```
 wähle!


----------

